# Introducing my baby "T"



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Dawww, what a spunky monkey he is. 
You didnt post all these on the poody thread :tongue:


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

T is definatley a handsome boy! He is a blue right? I love standards,
I would love to consider adopting one one day, but right now I have 
my hands full with my two mini puppies..double the trouble! :lol:


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah i was going to say the same thing too, sivaro...

Itsn't he just gorgeous, just like his daddy


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I figure people get sick of me talking about T all the time on there Siv, so now I have two forums to share him around on LOL.

He is a blue mercymoon - well at least that's what we expect him to grow into. Your lucky to have a silver, I just love them and if/when we get another I think we'll probably wait to get a silver.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> He is a blue mercymoon - well at least that's what we expect him to grow into. Your lucky to have a silver, I just love them and if/when we get another I think we'll probably wait to get a silver.


Well he is beautiful!  Thank you, right now my silver is funky colored
(brindle looking)...but it should dilute soon, lol.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Dont be silly BF, we love you talking about Mr T. You could talk about him all day and post pics all day and I wouldnt complain. Love hearing the antics he gets up to actually :high5:


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Dont be silly BF, we love you talking about Mr T. You could talk about him all day and post pics all day and I wouldnt complain. Love hearing the antics he gets up to actually :high5:


Couldn't agree more with, Sivaro! We love reading and hearing about
each others dogs, I brag and talk about my two mischief makers and
post piles of pics of them all the time! :tongue:


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Lelune said:


> yeah i was going to say the same thing too, sivaro...
> 
> Itsn't he just gorgeous, just like his daddy



Kingston is too beautiful, I just love him in his full coat/show clip. It is great to see T's brothers and sisters via the breeders website. I check back there quite often to see the updated pics :biggrin1:


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank Siv & Mercymoon - sometimes I think people probably get jack of me hogging the thread. I always have so many questions and love to tell stories about what funny things he has been up too. 

I think he must be in that fear stage at the moment cause he is being startled and barking quite often these days. Even the cat got a very ferocious bark when he woke up from a little nap to find the cat walking past this morning - silly billy.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Never be afraid to post BF, we love it.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Siv you have your private messages turned off!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> Siv you have your private messages turned off!


No I dont I just checked it


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

He is a dog that I would never get tired seeing picks of. He is just absolutely wonderful. Great pics of the little man.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks guys most appreciated. His daddy is a US import, and T is from his first litter out here in Oz so we're really pleased with him. He is my pet only, but the breeder has kept his brother and sister to show so I hope they go well.


----------



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

Blue Fox, is T's coat going to eventually turn a gunmetal grey?


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

We expect him to be blue, but as I think I said in another thread this can take up to 3 years to clear, so we're not really sure just what colour he will eventually be.

It is so cool to watch it change though, the tip of his muzzle is a quite distinct silver these days and his face when clipped up is a gun metal grey already.


----------

